# HGH for Females



## K1 (Sep 6, 2011)

HGH For Females

Influence of the Human Growth Hormone on Females

The HGH therapy fights symptoms of growth hormone deficiency in women and also treats the side effects due to premature aging. With the help of this hormone, women can reduce or reverse the aging process significantly. Enhancing the levels of this hormone through injections, proper diet, exercise and mineral and vitamin supplements, promises to increase energy, boost immunity and supply ample health benefits.

Low levels of the growth hormone are associated with slow recovery from any injury and surgery. It causes fatigue and weariness, weakens the immune mechanism, piles up unwanted weight and increases the susceptibility to a host of infections and lifestyle disorders.

With HGH injections, women are experiencing faster and better healing results as well as recovery. Also, innumerable professional female sports persons find HGH exceedingly beneficial to boost stamina and tolerance levels, enhance energy, build lean muscle mass and augment their athletic performance. They also express satisfaction over quicker recovery from heavy exercise sessions.

As women age, it becomes difficult for them to keep off increasing fat depots, as their metabolism reduces and the process of aging catches up. HGH supplements help shed unwanted and undesirable body fat easily and quickly. It burns excess fat deposits, eliminates pounds of superfluous fat and gives an attractive body form.

Also, many women complain of insomnia as they age. Those who have taken these hormone injections have reported that they could sleep better; the sleep was more restful, as well as they felt a lot more refreshed after waking up. They also experienced lesser fatigue and mental disturbances during the day. Studies have shown that the growth hormone regenerates brain cells. When women are given the hormone, mood swings and memory troubles are effectively solved.

This hormone therapy has resulted in the reversal of several negative attributes, which are a consequence to aging. HGH products boost sexual desire and libido; it manages menstrual complaints and symptoms of menopause successfully. HGH is known to be beneficial to women, especially, in managing cell metabolism, functioning of the brain and hormones and reproductive processes.

Growth hormone treatment is unique for women who have hormone imbalances related to physical disorders and metabolic changes. These problems can be resolved by the GH therapy.

It has been understood from several case studies that HGH with high dosage is required for women, to give the same results as in men. Thus, HGH provides a host of remarkable health benefits to women


----------



## K1 (Sep 6, 2011)

*HGH dosage for Females*

HGH Dosage For Women

The dosage of the growth hormone therapy, in general, ranges from 5 to 9 IU per week, i.e. a daily dose of 1 – 1.8 IU.

In the case of women, it has been suggested that, 2 IU/ day for 5 days, followed by a 2 days gap, would be optimum to burn unwanted fat and achieve optimal body weight. Studies reveal that, women need a higher dosage of the hormone than men, for the management of the same condition.

A dose of 2 to 3 IU per day will not produce any adverse side effects in women, as compared to men. However, some women are extremely sensitive, and can not withstand even low doses of the hormone. With just 1 IU/day, they may feel highly energetic and over enthusiastic. So, as per the reports of women who have used this hormone, the dosage should be allotted appropriately.

A dose of 2 IU, along with T3 thyroid hormone and Clenbuterol, has been found exceedingly effective, and promises fantastic results in reduction of weight and promotion of general well being. Clenbuterol augments and speeds up the burning of fat. For cosmetic purposes, the dosage of the hormone has been suggested 12.5 microgram per week initially. Later, this dose can be gradually enhanced, without exceeding 75 micrograms per week.

In a case study, it was found that a 54 year old woman who was administering 2 IU of the hormone per day, for 2 years, could boost her entire reproductive system. Although, menopausal, her menstruation started again. At the age of 48, she had stopped menstruating. Yet, when she embarked on a regimen of Humatrope, 2 IU per day, for 6 days in a week, her menstrual cycle restarted. Hence, HGH has the potential to repeal the signs of aging and also rejuvenate the reproductive organs and related hormones like estrogen and progesterone. However, when there occurred a gap in the administration of the hormone, severe side effects like sweating in the nights, hot flushes, abrupt cessation of menses took place, etc became apparent. But, once the hormone replacement therapy was started, she enjoyed the positive effects of this wonder hormone.


----------



## K1 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Effects of HGH on Females*

Effects Of HGH On Women

Women have many needs which are different from men and children. This is because she has a lot of roles to play—from mother, wife, daughter, career woman or just a supportive friend. Hence there is a need to empower women. They need a supplement which is different from any other supplement—a supplement which makes them feel good, look good and stay young.

This is when human growth hormone comes in. Human growth hormone is a hormone originally manufactured by the pituitary gland and secreted to meet the various needs of the body for growth and regeneration.

Human growth hormone, which is a protein-based, 191-amino acid, single-chain polypeptide hormone is now available to us in synthetic form by recombinant DNA technology. This makes growth and development after puberty quite likely. Since it was claimed to have many effects on people in general and the elderly, which have found out that this substance has made them in a more active lifestyle and improved their quality of life, so we are going to delve deep into its effects among women.

HGH and Women

We know that women have various needs so that they need energy and vitality to keep them going though their everyday tasks. In the same way, they also need a supplement which can make them look good and fight the signs of aging. This is why human growth hormone may be the next supplement for them.

Human growth hormone is said to reduce excess body fat, especially abdominal fat. It is said that the reduction of abdominal fat is the single most profound effect of HGH replacement in many people. This is important in many women since belly fat makes people predisposed to heart disease, stroke and diabetes.

Human growth hormone is also said to increase muscle mass and physical strength if combined with moderate exercise. This is also what makes them an ideal supplement for women.

Human growth hormone also makes women look and feel beautiful. It eliminates signs of aging by reducing wrinkling of the skin and some other effects of skin aging. It also helps the body regrow certain internal organs that have atrophied with age.

Human growth hormone also strengthens the bones and joints by increasing bone density. It also helps strengthen the immune system. It also reverse cognitive decline, so that it improves modd and memory even at an older age. It also is seen to stimulate the production of the bone marrow cells that produce red blood cells. It improves quality of life in women so that they can live the best of their lives!


----------



## womenhealth (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank You, very informative!


----------



## john2018 (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you for inmforamtion. BUT not forget about HGH side effects:

HGH injection therapy is a safe and effective way to handle a growth hormone (GH) deficiency. It is often prescribed to adults who are dealing with the draining effects of a GH deficit. HGH injections boost the level of growth hormone a person has currently in their body. GH is a chemical in our bodies that allow our cells to repair and reproduce, replacing the old cells and making sure that organs function properly. The best way to treat our bodies not producing enough of this chemical is by using HGH injections to treat the deficiency. There are some adults who, in the process of searching for information about their growth hormone deficiency, have seen that the side effects of HGH injections are dangerous or that they just do not work. These are misconceptions that occur when people are looking into online clinics that do not provide real and safe HGH injections, often by selling them without a prescription. Although those HGH injections are not safe and can have dangerous and life threatening side effects, a true therapy provided by a reputable company is safe and effective, and has been shown to be so by many recent studies into the matter since the public has been looking into it with more and more interest. Fake HGH injections clinics may offer HGH injections without a prescription, offer them from other countries, shut down often, and list prices of the injections directly on site.

Real HGH injections do not have many side effects associated with their use. The most common occurrence of a side effect is injection site irritation, which is caused by the injection method itself. A very important piece of information about this side effect of HGH injections therapy is that injections are the only method that has been found to have any level of effectiveness, and that all other methods of consuming HGH are ineffective and only offer side effects. This specific side effect of injection site irritation also depends on how sensitive a person’s skin is, however. There are other side effects that may occur, but all of them are much more rare than injection site irritation is. Even though the other side effects aren’t as common, knowing them is extremely important, because if any of them come, telling the medical professional that you are working with should be priority number one. Once those medical professionals know, they can help monitor and ask about the side effects, leading to a safe and effective treatment for the patient in question in all respects. If the side effects become an issue, get worse, become dangerous, or is counterproductive for the treatment, the medical professional can change the dose or stop the treatment. There are some other not as serious side effects that could occur that always should be talked about with a patient’s doctor to make sure that there is nothing abnormal about the side effects that are occurring. These side effects include carpal tunnel, achy nerves, muscles or joints, and tingling or numb skin. Even more rare is that HGH therapy can bring the side effect of causing previously existing cancers to grow worse, which is the most serious of the side effects, but it is also the reason that a medical history form and an physical is done first and can easily be prevented at any time during the treatment. Reputable doctors require these things: a physical, a blood test, and an in-depth medical history form. The combination of these assures that the patients are going to be receiving the best HGH injection therapy for them and that they are going to be safe and avoid this potentially serious side effect. Over all, side effects of HGH injection therapies are normally minimal, and the medical professionals allow the patients to have a safe therapy that benefits them to the highest potential. Working with a reputable clinic means that these adults are able to receive the best care possible. A hallmark of a good company is the follow up care that is provided. This means that the medical professionals check up on their patients and are easy to access during business hours to address any questions and concerns that may arise from a patient during their treatment. This combination means that all patients are safe and receive the best treatment, no matter what.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 17, 2017)

john2018 said:


> Thank you for inmforamtion. BUT not forget about HGH side effects.



HGH sides are very minimal to none at 1-2 iu daily.


----------



## Viking (Nov 25, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> HGH sides are very minimal to none at 1-2 iu daily.



I agree. I know a few girls who have used 1-2iu per day with minimal side effects. I would say the only side effect most noticed would be water retention and that was minimal. I would pick a brand that is light on water for women unless they don't mind putting on 5 pounds in 1 week.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 25, 2017)

Viking said:


> I agree. I know a few girls who have used 1-2iu per day with minimal side effects. I would say the only side effect most noticed would be water retention and that was minimal. I would pick a brand that is light on water for women unless they don't mind putting on 5 pounds in 1 week.


Agreed. I wouldn't give my girl anything other than pharma HGH. Hard to imagine how much a girl would bloat on, say, black tops .


----------



## mytreefiddy (Dec 4, 2017)

MyNameIsJeff said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't give my girl anything other than pharma HGH. Hard to imagine how much a girl would bloat on, say, black tops .



You cant really say that...user dependant .... I run Blacks through competitions.. IN MY CASE water retention is minimal on Blacks...the key being IN MY CASE.... but I know a few girls that are competitors and run Blacks without a hitch... if the girl is eatin' Oreos yeah...shes gonna hold water. lol...


----------



## SURGE (Dec 12, 2017)

I know people who have put on loads of water retention on pharm grade hgh. It's not as clear cut as that. Same for ug hgh some make you bloat and others don't. My girl has used 2iu hgh (black tops) and did bloat a little but was happy with the results.


----------

